# Professional dog treadmill



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I have been talking in a few threads about my Zeta being poorly and not being aloud out in the cold - I have mentioned I have a treadmill I FORGOT to mention it is a 
" Fit Fur Life Dog Treadmill " not a human one ... I would NEVER use it to replace a walk but it is wonderful for rehabilitation etc ...anyway here is a photo of my Zeta waiting for me to turn it on


----------



## rachelm (Jan 23, 2013)

That looks good and she is absolutely beautiful! Does she just stand on it when she wants a go? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Any time she gets in the room she stands on it hoping I will let her have a run 

At the moment she is Only aloud 3 mins twice a day...


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That is so cute!! It is such a neat idea for dogs that cannot get outside.


----------



## rachelm (Jan 23, 2013)

Aw that's too cute  does she have a set speed? Is she walking for 3 mins or running?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

rachelm said:


> Aw that's too cute  does she have a set speed? Is she walking for 3 mins or running?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She walks on it for 2 mins ( warm up)
She is then running at 2.5kph for 3mins 
And then 1 min cool down walk


----------



## rachelm (Jan 23, 2013)

Is she tired out by the end? Im Feeling so nosey haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol thats crazy...i cant believe someone actually has one of these hehe. a vid would be awesome!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

That is fantastic Sara..she looks ready and willing to do her work-out...hugs to her !


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

rachelm said:


> Is she tired out by the end? Im Feeling so nosey haha
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No she wants to more, I have to remove her or she just stands there hoping it'll start again


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol thats crazy...i cant believe someone actually has one of these hehe. a vid would be awesome!


They are use by many vets/ specialist rehabilitation vets etc 
I just want the best for my dogs & this is the only way she can get some 'steady paced exercise' Zeta will always have scaring on her lungs so won't ever be able to go out in the cold/rain or even get to hot - this is 'safe' for her  

I would never use a treadmill to replace walks for fit & healthy dogs! 


I have a few videos on my phone just not sure how to get them on here!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nabi said:


> That is fantastic Sara..she looks ready and willing to do her work-out...hugs to her !


Thanks Kathleen


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Omg! That is he cutest picture!!! She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

She is so beautiful Sara! All your dogs are so lucky x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like a great solution to me. It's great that she wants to go on it!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How cool, Sara!! Looks like she likes it.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That is the cutest thing!! How inspiring! It's funny that she knows the treadmill is to help her get her exercise & strengthen her lungs. So smart!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh I just love Zeta ! This picture is adorable---what a sweetie she is !!


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

Fantastic idea. She obviously enjoys it. She must be into keepfit. Lol


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Thats awesome! Its even more awesome that she likes using it!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Thank you everyone - I honestly believe that the exercise is really helping her recover


----------



## MoeTonka (Jan 17, 2013)

I've never heard of this haha. It's neat. And she's so cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

That is awsome.


----------

